# Good recordings, electronic music



## Hanatsu

I'm looking for well recorded tracks in the genre of Electronic, (EDM, EBM, IDM), trance, progressive etc etc. 

Here's some of my favorite music types (in the the electronic genre)...


----------



## plcrides

have you tried the web site called thissingissick.com its pretty cool and sounds good,not sure just how good,but it sounds ok to me.check it out,click on enter when you get to the site then choose bangin


----------



## subterFUSE

Hanatsu said:


> I'm looking for well recorded tracks in the genre of Electronic, (EDM, EBM, IDM), trance, progressive etc etc.



Are you looking for individual, unmixed tracks or for mixed sets?


For mixed sets/albums, here are some of my favorites:


Check out anything from Sasha & John Digweed, or either of them on their own. The Northern Exposure series are timeless electronic classics. Some of the best electronic music ever compiled and mixed. They can be hard to find, however. You want the UK versions, not the USA versions. The UK release had a second disc to the first album, and and extra track on the third album.

The Global Underground series from Boxed Records has dozens of great mix CDs available from many DJs, including Sasha, John Digweed, Dave Seaman, Nick Warren, and many others.

Dave Seaman is also one of my favorite DJs. You will find he does quite a lot of mix CDs, and also does regular podcasts. He has done several CDs for Global Underground, as well as for Renaissance.

Some other DJs to check out:

Hernan Cattaneo
Anthony Pappa
Nick Warren
Jimmy Van M
Chris Fortier
Lee Burridge


And I can send you a PM with a link to my SoundCloud page, where there are some mixed sets which I recorded myself. 



As for recording quality, that's the hard part. A lot of electronic music is produced by amateurs in their bedrooms, and poorly mastered. Especially now that music is distributed digitally instead of on vinyl, the quality control has largely gone out the window. Some of the best quality you will find comes from the vintage era of the 1990s. These days everything gets brick-wall limited and compressed to hell. I guess that's not necessarily unique to electronic music, but it's a huge problem.


----------



## Hanatsu

Thanks! I'm listening to one of your mixes. Sounds great 

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## Hanatsu

I agree... the compression destroys many good tracks. Infected Mushroom, And One, Seabound, Yello had some pretty good recordings during the 2000's but those albums with decent DR are getting rare.

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## subterFUSE

Hanatsu said:


> Thanks! I'm listening to one of your mixes. Sounds great
> 
> Tapaaatalk!!


I need to put together a new mix badly. Just haven't had the free time to spend in the studio for a while.


----------



## teldzc1

SBTRKT is a great album. I don't think you can put a genre on it but it's really great listening . 

I really like Mat Zo lately. He can actually mix. So many big name djs are just laying breakdown after breakdown of all the same tracks. Mat Zo mixes trance, breaks and d&b together. It's good new school music and mixing. Recording quality of the mixes obviously isn't the best but his mixes are quality. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

I'll check it out. I listen to lots of genres 

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## fcarpio

Oldies but goodies:










Skip to 2 min.





Skip to 1 min


----------



## fcarpio

subterFUSE said:


> Check out anything from Sasha & John Digweed, or either of them on their own. The Northern Exposure series are timeless electronic classics. Some of the best electronic music ever compiled and mixed. They can be hard to find, however. You want the UK versions, not the USA versions. The UK release had a second disc to the first album, and and extra track on the third album.


Definitely this. I think the Northern Exposure II (the one with the yellow and red ropes in a knot) is the BEST electronic album out there.

They are not that hard to find...


----------



## hurrication

teldzc1 said:


> SBTRKT is a great album. I don't think you can put a genre on it but it's really great listening .


Agreed, this is a good album.

I'm going to piggy back onto your post and mention Purity Ring's album Shrine. Excellent quality and really catchy. You can find the .flac rip on the pirate bay. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEQKwJred40&list=PLwQ7-nQRGOmHFxnYyl7x77dJU7Ped9oLZ


----------



## subterFUSE

fcarpio said:


> Definitely this. I think the Northern Exposure II (the one with the yellow and red ropes in a knot) is the BEST electronic album out there.
> 
> They are not that hard to find...


Northern Exposure: Expeditions was the album with the ropes on the cover. That was actually the third, the final Northern Exposure album.

The UK versions (the originals) are quite hard to find on CD now. They sell for $50-100 on eBay.

The USA version of Northern Exposure 1 contained only the first CD. The UK version was 2 discs.

The USA version of Northern Exposure Expeditions (your favorite) is missing a track. The Fade Remix of Delerium Silence feat. Sarah McLachlan is only available on the UK version. Something to do with licensing from the label.


Personally, my favorite is the first CD of Northern Exposure 2.


----------



## subterFUSE

fcarpio said:


> Oldies but goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 2 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skip to 1 min


I have 3 out of 4 of these on vinyl.


----------



## teldzc1

I played the hell out of the Sasha SF mix. Really wish i could get Breeder - The Chain as a single.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## plcrides

i just noticed that when i posted a reply the automatic spell check screwed up the site i listed.its called this song is sick.com all one word,they show new listings daily.ive downloaded tons of trap music from sound cloud but most isn't that good of a recording but thats where i get my show off heavy hitting bass songs from.theirs some good mixes


----------



## Thrill_House

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdxIdYZ-imM


----------



## fcarpio

subterFUSE, have you headr the Sasha and Digweed live at SouthFest? 3cd album, awesome!!!!

Recorded in Buenos Aires but I had to get it from Russia.


----------



## subterFUSE

teldzc1 said:


> I played the hell out of the Sasha SF mix. Really wish i could get Breeder - The Chain as a single.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I have that on vinyl, too.


----------



## subterFUSE

fcarpio said:


> subterFUSE, have you headr the Sasha and Digweed live at SouthFest? 3cd album, awesome!!!!
> 
> Recorded in Buenos Aires but I had to get it from Russia.


Yes, I have it downloaded. From 2005. It's a live recording, not an official release. But it's one of the better live recordings of them together.


Do a google search for Sasha BBC 6 mix. That was a really nice mix he put together last year with a more downtempo/melodic sound to it.


----------



## subterFUSE

Thrill_House said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdxIdYZ-imM


Yeah, that's a really nice track. Deep and hypnotic.


----------



## sirbOOm

Solar Fields - Brainbow (an okay midbass against sub bass tuning test against stage width to a degree)





Whitebear - They Came in Hordes (super stage tuning song)


----------



## Thrill_House

This is one I like to actually use for demo's it has a lot of layers, even the bassline is melodic http://youtu.be/OOgSdbRawDU


----------



## subterFUSE

Thrill_House said:


> This is one I like to actually use for demo's it has a lot of layers, even the bassline is melodic Stan Kolev - Music Non (Stop Future Mix) - YouTube


Yeah, Stan Kolev is a good producer. I have a fair amount of his stuff, mostly from 2004-2006 I think.


----------



## PsyCLown

WOW! That White Bear track!

Stumbled upon the below link as well and just downloaded the FLAC versions! Thanks!

Whitebear – Inanimate:Incarnate - Free Download at Ektoplazm - Free Music Portal and Psytrance Netlabel


----------



## fcarpio

Trippy


----------



## Thrill_House

fcarpio said:


> Trippy


Very nice, I love that Swayzak track, I have a lot of their stuff on Vinyl.


----------



## Thrill_House

Here are a couple of my other faves, both with lots of punch and ultra clean production: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwpj9UANXo4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl6968xYsHg


----------



## Thrill_House

**** and how could I have forgotten my fav classic electronic track, Art of Noise "Moments in Love" that I used to test Image width and depth and also over all balance, if anyone wants a really high quality version of this track pm me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dXIPNEWea8


----------



## Hanatsu

Oh lots of stuff here now!

I'll take a listen when I get home 

Tapaaatalk!!


----------



## slpery

Im just gonna sneak this in between your trance tracks. It may be a little bit hardcore for you, but I had no where else to post it.

Excision - Shambhala 2013
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFd7MHcYW1o

(its dubstep) but it sounds great.


----------



## subterFUSE

Thrill_House said:


> **** and how could I have forgotten my fav classic electronic track, Art of Noise "Moments in Love" that I used to test Image width and depth and also over all balance, if anyone wants a really high quality version of this track pm me. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dXIPNEWea8


Yes, this one is very nice.


----------



## subterFUSE

Thrill_House said:


> Here are a couple of my other faves, both with lots of punch and ultra clean production:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwpj9UANXo4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl6968xYsHg


These are crap, though. Barf. :thumbsdown:


----------



## subterFUSE

slpery said:


> (its dubstep) but it sounds great.


----------



## Hanatsu

fcarpio said:


> Trippy
> 
> < ... >


Me like


----------



## Hanatsu

Here's a few more songs I like that's pretty well recorded.





















Alphaville was my favorite band when I was like 10 years old lol.


----------



## fcarpio

Hanatsu said:


> Me like


Partial to Leiner? He is from Sweden too. Now if I could only find a Tunnbrodsrulle in Florida I will be very happy.  Good memories from Stockholm...


----------



## Hanatsu

Tunnbrödsrulle xD xD


----------



## Thrill_House

subterFUSE said:


> These are crap, though. Barf. :thumbsdown:


Just because you dont like the style of music doesnt mean they are "barf", and if you have heard high quality versions of these tracks on your system and they dont sound good then its your system that sounds like barf i can assure you my friend.


----------



## fcarpio

subterFUSE said:


> These are crap, though. Barf. :thumbsdown:


If you don't like something it does not mean it is crap, it only means that you don't like it. 



Thrill_House said:


> Just because you dont like the style of music doesnt mean they are "barf", and if you have heard high quality versions of these tracks on your system and they dont sound good then its your system that sounds like barf i can assure you my friend.


A retaliatory reply to a comment like this is not very smart either, why perpetuate the nonsense? My better judgement tells me that I shouldn't reply to any of you, but hey...

...it gives me pleasure. 

Just kidding, no seriously, whatever...

OK, I am done.


----------



## teldzc1

Heard this one on a recent Stanton Warriors Mix. Bangin!

Branko x Roses Gabor ~ Waves: http://youtu.be/XOvU7rULrYI

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hot9dog

teldzc1 said:


> Heard this one on a recent Stanton Warriors Mix. Bangin!
> 
> Branko x Roses Gabor ~ Waves: Branko x Roses Gabor ~ Waves - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Ok ok ok... i have super wide taste in music, its all over the place. But when good music hits... it hits quickly. I had this song cranking in the workshop SUPER LOUD! And everyone within ear shot was moving to it! Old and young. Good find my friend!


----------



## Hanatsu

teldzc1 said:


> Heard this one on a recent Stanton Warriors Mix. Bangin!
> 
> Branko x Roses Gabor ~ Waves: Branko x Roses Gabor ~ Waves - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Cool song! Sounds great in my headphones


----------



## teldzc1

It got me moving when I first heard it too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1

This is what I'm feeling today. Heading down on a road trip later to LA with wifey:

LK (It's The Way) ~ DJ Marky & XRS: http://youtu.be/Coucda_Fy-4

This is the sample, also a great samba track

Jorge Ben e Toquinho - Carolina Bela: http://youtu.be/oBXfpFzTNCE

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## j3lly

I go WAYYYYYYYY back
Ambient
Anything Kevin Yost
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlUxYfbbc_s
Anything St Germain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx2IVSu8Htw

And when you really wanna blow the doors off
ACID
Phuture Acid Trax
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCUPc9zVfyo

N Joy


----------



## Hoptologist

!!


----------



## fcarpio

How could I forget? I like "run_return", check out their stuff.


----------



## Hanatsu

The new Röyksopp album is great ^^. Nice mastering as well. Here's a few others (with varying quality):


----------



## jpeezy

subterFUSE how do these artists sound in the audi?


----------



## subterFUSE

jpeezy said:


> subterFUSE how do these artists sound in the audi?



I don't know because I'm the biggest music snob you'll ever meet. ?. LOL

You coming out to the SQ Meet on Saturday? I'll be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu

Lot's of music are squashed to crap nowadays, especially electronic music. Always refreshing to find good music, well recorded 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcarpio

subterFUSE said:


> I don't know because I'm the biggest music snob you'll ever meet. ?. LOL
> 
> You coming out to the SQ Meet on Saturday? I'll be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Saturday??? Where???


----------



## subterFUSE

fcarpio said:


> This Saturday??? Where???


@ Octave in Orlando


----------



## subterFUSE

Underground Sound of Ibiza Vol. 1 on Bedrock Records.


The Poolside mix has been getting a lot of play in my car lately.


----------



## subterFUSE

John Digweed - Live In Toronto 3xCD

This will be released next week. Been checking out the preview samples and it's going to be awesome.


----------



## Hanatsu

Armin van Buuren's top 20 is always an annual occasion for me... should be released in two weeks or so now


----------



## Beezlebub

Acid Wolfpack - Coyote Kisses

Not sure how to embed the YT link here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyORw8bee4o


----------



## Beezlebub

Her's a link, still can't embed the YT video. how do you do that?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyORw8bee4o


----------



## Hanatsu

Beezlebub said:


> Her's a link, still can't embed the YT video. how do you do that?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyORw8bee4o


Copy the part after "v=" and embed via the "youtube button"


----------



## jpeezy

Yello "Touch" is a really good album, and its fairly new.I dont know if it falls into this category. And it figures i missed one of Russ's shows again,was working.Also looked up a bunch of artists that were at EDC, all pretty dam good.


----------



## jpeezy

Ummet Ozcan Superwave very high energy, sounds pretty good so far.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SBMpYYyR7E


----------



## jpeezy

here u go good stuff,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTJmYEhn8PU


----------



## Hanatsu

jpeezy said:


> here u go good stuff,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTJmYEhn8PU


Yes. Got that album, great stuff.


----------



## subterFUSE

http://youtu.be/_ceofV4feFA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurrication

Stumbled upon a KILLER album today. Kuedo - Severant. I downloaded it in .wav format and the quality is very good.

Planet Mu Records


----------



## chip2000

Great! thx.


----------



## teldzc1

Bought the Digweed Toronto CD's. Great stuff.

Also just got the Gareth Emery Northern Lights CD from 2010 I think. So far its really good. Well made tracks without too much cheese. 

This track isn't on the CD, but the original mix is and its pretty dope too. This version has a better intro, but I think the rest of the track is better on the original.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ZGVCipRj4


----------



## teekitako

Ha... not the best at describin electronic music genres. But here is my two cents... 

comic blast off check out:
Tipper :forward escape
he is an analog genius


Grimmie Australian glitch hop:
Opiuo:slurp and giggle 


West coast trip hop. Sexy time :
Thriftworks. He just release 3 free albums : fade , fader , fadest. Flac downloads for free on his facebook.

Eastern zen glitch side trance:
Kayla scintilla

Deep house: fun vibes
Justin martin
claude vonstroke


----------



## fcarpio

NeverRain Recordings |

scroll down, good stuff (free).

Edit: never mind, I guess he doesn't have his stuff for download anymore. He had TONS of great mixes, thank goodness I downloaded them all when I had a chance.


----------



## bbfoto

Just to revive this thread...

One of my favorite sets from back in the day...

Jenö - Rising to the Top: The House Sound of San Francisco



















Listen to Lo-Fi samples here...

Rising to the Top: House Sound of San Francisco - Jeno | Credits | AllMusic

http://www.discogs.com/artist/4906-Jeno


----------



## jpeezy

Flume Flume Flume - Flume | Songs, Reviews, Credits, Awards | AllMusic


----------



## DavidRam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsduRK6y9Bg&list=RDDsduRK6y9Bg#t=0


----------



## garysummers

I stumbled across this guy while searching for some good beat music. Most is well recorded and he actually has a real understanding of music. A lot of what I came across in my searching was nothing more than electronic noise. I believe his music is classified as "Chill-step" or "Dub-step", but who can keep the millions of sub categories straight. He has done some interesting re-mixes as well. IMHO he is worth exploring!

https://soundcloud.com/ramesesb


----------



## bbfoto

Great stuff guys! Thanks.


----------



## teldzc1

Damn I have that Jëno cd somewhere. Haven't seen it in ages! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

garysummers said:


> I stumbled across this guy while searching for some good beat music. Most is well recorded and he actually has a real understanding of music. A lot of what I came across in my searching was nothing more than electronic noise. I believe his music is classified as "Chill-step" or "Dub-step", but who can keep the millions of sub categories straight. He has done some interesting re-mixes as well. IMHO he is worth exploring!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/ramesesb


Gary,

If you're not already familiar with them, look into the Northern Exposure series from Sasha & John Digweed. While much harder to find, be sure to get the UK versions and not the USA releases. I can assure you will appreciate those mixes tremendously. They are absolutely spectacular and timeless.


----------



## rxonmymind

Type: EDM
Artist: Martin Garrix
Song; Animals


----------



## brumledb

The ladies voice and saxophone are pretty outstanding in my truck.


----------



## brumledb

How do you link in the actual video?


----------



## bbfoto

brumledb said:


> How do you link in the actual video?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*8wSfUH5_rTg*


Between the beginning and ending YouTube brackets, insert ONLY the part that's shown above in *Bold*.

And you should be able to edit or change it in your original post.

Shown below is what you type to get the actual YouTube video window to show up...just change the Parentheses ( ) to Brackets [ ]


(YOUTUBE)8wSfUH5_rTg(/YOUTUBE)

.


----------



## brumledb

Thank you sir.


----------



## bbfoto

teldzc1 said:


> Damn I have that Jëno cd somewhere. Haven't seen it in ages!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Nice. I like a few of DJ Mark Farina's mixes as well. And some DJ Icey. Then...wait for it...

Quite a few great tracks on _Essential Mix_ by _Boy George_






And another one for late-night road trips...







And a favorite Trip-Hop CD with Various Artists...

_Plug In + Turn On, x.4, electronic trip hop abstraktions_

Amazon.com: DJ Krush, Fauna Flash, A Forest Mighty Black: Plug In + Turn On X.4: Music

Some samples here:
http://www.artistdirect.com/nad/window/media/page/0,,240888-1523011,00.html



And of course the infamous 2 Disc set _The K & D Sessions_ by _Kruder & Dorfmeister_....






.


----------



## fcarpio

subterFUSE said:


> Gary,
> 
> If you're not already familiar with them, look into the *Northern Exposure series from Sasha & John Digweed*. While much harder to find, be sure to get the UK versions and not the USA releases. I can assure you will appreciate those mixes tremendously. They are absolutely spectacular and timeless.


ABSOLUTELY!!!

In my mind this is the beast (not a typo):


----------



## subterFUSE

fcarpio said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> In my mind this is the beast (not a typo):


That's volume 3, and it's the worst of the series.
Not that it isn't good.... but Volume 1 and 2 are much better.

But you have to get the UK versions. The USA version of Volume 1 is only the first CD. UK version is 2 discs.

Volume 2 was sold as a 2 disc set in the UK, but in the USA they split it into 2 single-disc releases called 'eastcoast' and 'westcoast'.

Volume 3 aka Expeditions, you also need to get the UK version. The USA version is missing 1 track due to licensing issues. Delerium feat. Sarah McLachlan "Silence" Fade Remix.


----------



## fcarpio

bbfoto said:


> And of course the infamous 2 Disc set _The K & D Sessions_ by _Kruder & Dorfmeister_....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is an oldie now, I love it.


----------



## deadlyhan

wow, pretty old thread though pretty inspiring! ) thanks for sharing, guys.. i will have a nice evening with many "new" tracks..


----------



## fcarpio




----------



## Lanson

Hey I just happened across this thread. Are we still doing this? I've got a bunch of stuff to suggest.

I've found myself mostly listening to "radio" shows of EDM lately. The DJ is then mixing up the various songs, smoothly transitioning, and (if they are a good one) barely interrupting the flow by inserting some info about the artist, song, or set. These are all free, and legal to DL and stream of course. 

Shows I routinely record:

ALL Monstercat (a complete label, tons of artists with many genres of EDM.) I can't believe I haven't heard of them sooner. The whole label is just phenomenal. If you haven't listened to any of their artists, I suggest starting with the likes of PIXL, PYLOT, Mr FijiWiji, and Puppet. But there's tons of great artists on the label, likely you've already heard a few (Krewella for instance?), and the recording quality on their shows is great. The announcer/DJ girl they have right now is Amanda Way, who has a very enjoyable voice and keeps you in the moment from track to track (IMO.)

Second, Matt Darey (now known as Matt Nouveau.) His current show is Nocturnal Nouveau, but Matt has had many other shows in the past that are pretty great. Most of his shows contain absolute minimal announcing, which helps preserve the vibe. Matt will swing from tribal, to progressive, to some more trippy stuff, etc. The sound quality is phenomenal, literally some of the best I've heard in EDM, and it plays well with just about any mood I'm in.

Third, the awesome duo that makes up Moonbeam. I have listened to Moonbeam a long time, and sadly they haven't produced anything in the last couple months but I believe they are working on a movie and some other things so let's hope its a short sabbatical. Ticket to the Moon is the current show, but Moon Magic is also out there, and there's some others they did. Moonbeam and Matt Darey sound different but fill the same vibe.

Fourth, Spinnin' Sessions. These are over-announced IMO but they bring on some great artists, and awesome sets regardless. Definitely high energy, club-esque approach but in most cases it works well, especially when I'm cranking out some project in the garage all day. Sound quality isn't as good as the others, but I have found that the high res versions out there do work out pretty well.

Last for now, is the Juicy M radio show. She's hyper-talented, and she plays great stuff on the high-energy side of things.


Now, most of these I found on Soundcloud (and to some extent, Mixcloud.) Those are great resources for discovering great electronic music. However, the sound quality is not so good so I usually just use Soundcloud to stream. But I ran across something not too long ago, and that is if you use Google to search the Podbay.fm site for these artists, you can almost always find legit, high resolution versions of all these. Don't bother using Podbay's own search system as it sucks balls, but if you Google and reference podbay in the search, it works fantastically. Example I googled "podbay moonbeam" and got this Listen to episodes of Moonbeam: Ticket to the Moon on podbay

Hope that helps folks find great music!


----------



## subterFUSE

MercuryServer.com is a really good resource for mixed sets and live sets, especially if you have good taste in electronic music.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caraudiopimps

subterFUSE said:


> MercuryServer.com is a really good resource for mixed sets and live sets, especially if you have good taste in electronic music.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for this!


----------



## caraudiopimps

plcrides said:


> have you tried the web site called thissingissick.com its pretty cool and sounds good,not sure just how good,but it sounds ok to me.check it out,click on enter when you get to the site then choose bangin


My friend started that site! I've known Nick for a VERY long time, haven't chatted for a while though since he blew up..


----------

